# vektor fragen..



## Paraneuros (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
ich habe mich mal auf wikipedia über Vektorgrafiken informiert.So da war auch ein bild zusehen. Einmal von einen Rastergrafik und von einer Vektorgrafik.Nun frage ich mich aber wie kann ein Bildschirm eine Vektorgrafik darstellen ohne diese Kannten wie bei einer Rastergrafik.Ja habe es verstanden das die Vektorgrafik errechnet und die Rastergrafik aus einzelnen Bildpunkten besteht.Aber trotzdem der Bildschirm hat doch auch PIXEL und in diesen Pixeln muss er doch auch entscheiden ob schwarz/weiss...Wisst ihr was ich meine

und wo gibt es gute Tutorials für Illustrator CS 2..wollte mich mal bisschen reinlesen.Danke


----------



## akrite (11. Dezember 2005)

...bei Vektorgrafiken wird der Pfad bei Vergrösserungen jedesmal neu berechnet, selbst bei der größten vorgewählten Darstellung (6400%) bei Freehand sieht alles gestochen scharf aus. Die von Dir genannte Pixelgrafik hat vermutlich eine Auflösung von 72dpi, mit anderen Worten jeder Bildpunkt hat eine Kantenlänge von 0,3527 mm aber die Lochmascke eines Monitors liegt bei ca. 0,20 mü (ja ich weiß griechisch) was um einen vielfaches kleiner ist und bis Du da beim Vergrössern dran bist, das Kurven pixelig dargestellt werden, das dauert .

ist zwar nicht direkt auf CS2 aber The Webmachine ist ganz nett.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Paraneuros (11. Dezember 2005)

ok danke...und wie kann man nun wenn man in Illustrator was gemacht hat so speichern das Photoshop CS 2 es als Vektorgrafik erkennt...

oder das ich eine Vektorgrafik als bildspeichere und diese dann zum beispiel in Flash einfügen möchte.Doch nicht etwas über SWF datei speichern oder?gibt es keine eigenständige VEKTOR endung..als nicht JPG oder PNG?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Dezember 2005)

Also es gibt schon solche Formate, Ai, EPS (kann beides Enthalten), SVG, DXF und in gewissen Sinne auch Postscript [PS,PDF(hängt unter anderem vom einsatzgebiet ab, ist ein beides ein eigenständiges Gebiet in dem sich viel wissen verbirgt)] es gibt bestimmt noch welche.
Also PS kann im Grunde keine Vektordatei verarbeiten. Ps kann Vektordateien importieren und in Pixel umwandeln oder die Pfade als reine Pfade ohne Füllung verwenden. Eine Möglichkeit in PS weiterhin Vektordaten als bearbeitbares Objekt zu haben und trotzdem die Daten in PS CS2 in einer Datei verwenden zu können solltest du dich mal mit den SmartObjekts beschäftigen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Paraneuros (13. Dezember 2005)

Also irgendwie blicke ich da noch net ganz durch was mir Vektorgrafiken bringen.Durch die Berechnung sehen sie sauberer aus und nicht so pixelig wie Rastegrafiken.Ok verstanden.Aber ich verstehe nicht die Umsetzung..Wie kann man in Photoshop was zeichen und dieses dann als Vektorgrafik speichern so das es ein ganz normales Bild ist welches man sich anschauen kann.Wenn ich JPG mache ist es ja wieder Rastergrafik.

Und wie kann ich eine Pfad speichern und diesen in Adobe CS 2 einsetzen?

fragen über fragen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2005)

Frage 1: Garnicht dafür ist Phtoshop nicht da; sondern Illustrator bzw. Freehand oder CorelDraw.
Frage 2: Als .AI speichern und mit Datei-öffnen auswählen, dannach wird das Ai in ein EPS (welches nun als Pixelbasierend verwendet wird) umgewandelt. Oft bekommt man aber die Meldung das das Parser Modul das nicht Interpretieren konnt, in diesem Fall bleibt nur die Möglichkeit es gleich im Vektorprogramm als EPS zu speichern oder über copy&paste die Sache zu regeln.

Gruß


----------



## Paraneuros (13. Dezember 2005)

Ja sorry hatte mich verschrieben meinte nicht Photoshop sondern Illustrator...

so aber wenn ich das als AI speichere in Illustrator und dann in Photoshop einfüge und er es wieder als Pixelbasierend umwandelt habe ich doch einen qualitätsverlust da der bereich(sagen wir mal Kreis) ja nicht berechnet wird sondern wieder zur Rastergrafik mutiert.Ich verstehe dann den Vorteil nicht von Vektorgrafiken

sorry weiss klingt vieleicht doof für einen der das alles schon weiss wie was geht


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Dezember 2005)

Klar wird die wieder in pixel umgewandelt. Also der Vorteil mit dem verlustfreien skalieren ist ja klar. Desweiteren kann man bilder nicht nur mit Pixeldaten puplizieren. Im Netzt gibt es eben SWF und SVG als Vektorformat und man kann zum beispiel keine Pixeldaten sondern nur Vektordaten ploten.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist es das es einfacher ist komplexe Grafiken zu erstellen, da man die Figuren direkt erstellen kann und diese nicht krum und schief sind wie es warscheinlich wäre wenn du diese mit einem Buntstift in PS erstellen würdest (ja kann man auch und es gibt auch viele Leute die das können). Ein Anwendungsbeispiel ist zum Beispiel Ein Logo welches Text und Grafik enthält soll einmal auf eine Visitenkarte und auf ein 3 Meter Banner, realisiere das mal wenn dir nur die Pixeldaten zur Verfügung stehen das wird spaßig. Und so kannst du sie einmal klein machen ohne Verlust und groß ziehen ohne Verlust.
So mehr fällt mir grad auch nicht ein um dir das näher zu brinen vielleicht findet sich noch jemand.

Viele Grüße


----------

